# Recovery Time from Dislocated Collar Bone



## avsd (5 Jul 2012)

Hi Guys,

I had a heavy crash on Tuesday evening and dislocated my collar bone from the AC Socket and tore the ligaments. T On pain killers at the moment and met the consultant at the Fracture Clinic. He said it would be -6 months recovery with no need for surgery. I am to stay off the bike for at least 4 weeks! Anyone else had this type of injury and what the recovery plan was like?


----------



## black'n'yellow (5 Jul 2012)

I had a fractured distal end near the AC joint some years ago with no ligament damage and I was off the bike for 5 weeks, although I could ride a static (upright) gym bike a couple of weeks before that. Ligament damage is the problem - depends on the severity...


----------



## avsd (8 Jul 2012)

Thanks for the response. Anyone else got experience of this type of injury?


----------



## thefollen (9 Jul 2012)

I had a grade 3 separation this time last year, not very pleasant! If I dig around I may be able to find a log of my recovery process.


----------



## thefollen (9 Jul 2012)

Right, found and uploaded to my site. Your recovery may be very different since it's an awkward injury type and depends on the grade, angle and how it settles. You may find this helpful however.

www.thefollen.co.uk/cycle/Shoulder_Recovery_Process.pdf


----------



## avsd (9 Jul 2012)

Thanks for the log. Just what I wanted to see,  Been at fracture clinic - they are suggesting no surgery but 3-6 month recovery which was quite depressing. I have medical insurance so I will get a second opinion.

Totally agree with your comments on t-shirts and the need for a 'painful' shower, I am one week into the injury and this is the first day that the pain has eased.


----------



## thefollen (9 Jul 2012)

avsd said:


> Thanks for the log. Just what I wanted to see,  Been at fracture clinic - they are suggesting no surgery but 3-6 month recovery which was quite depressing. I have medical insurance so I will get a second opinion.
> 
> Totally agree with your comments on t-shirts and the need for a 'painful' shower, I am one week into the injury and this is the first day that the pain has eased.


 
No worries- unfortunately it does take a little while in getting back to normal, a nasty injury. Best get some DVD box sets down you  Also if you saw, the recumbent bikes at the gym are good to keep the legs ticking over (if you can get there ok). With no upper body movement required you can work the legs a bit and keep fitness up.

I'd say it's all about taking it super easy for the first 1-2 weeks (not that you'll have a choice), you'll gradually start getting shoulder motion back as the ligaments heal, then you can work to your limits. The doctor should help you out or refer you to a physio who'll give you various exercises to do. If you have a girlfriend or good mates who'll help you out with shopping and stuff that's always a bonus.

Other than that I recommend baggy short-sleeve shirts and wish you all the best for recovery!


----------



## avsd (10 Jul 2012)

Thanks - wife and kids are helping with the shopping and stuff. I still getting a little sympathy despite the injury being "self inflicted". As you say - slow and steady on the recovery. I subscribed to Netflix a few months ago so I should get good value out of my subscription over the next few months.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2012)

All depends upon how it settles down. I was back on the bike almost straight away, but only had a Grade 1 strain. Was left with bad clunking and crunching of the shoulder - not pleasant when swimming. Ended up with a shoulder decompression two years later. I'd say that operation needs a good 12 months before you have no pain, and can sleep on it, or climb properly again.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (17 Jul 2012)

The injury has varying classifications for it, types 1 - 5, 5 being the worst, did the hospital inform you of which type A /C joint seperation your suffering. Recovery time will largely be determined by this.


----------



## avsd (23 Jul 2012)

I have a Type 3 dislocation.


----------



## avsd (23 Jul 2012)

Been to the consultant this afternoon. He does not think surgery is necessary but has asked for an MRI scan just to be sure to be sure. Start physio on Wednesday and hopefully back on a bike in a few weeks. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## blade1889 (21 Aug 2012)

I fractured my collor last thursday. The hospital have told mea 3 - 6 month recovery period. Please tell me they are erring on the side of caution and it will be much quicker than that.


----------



## Standoff (21 Aug 2012)

I had a grade three separation from playing rugby. I wasn't cycling at the time but I would guess it'll take a good five or six weeks before you want to think about cycling on the road. I used the recumbents down the gym after about three!


----------



## Steve Selwood (11 Mar 2013)

Hi avsd, I have just suffered a dislocated clavicle which sounds similar to that suffered by you in July last year. How did things work out with you? My injury is only 6 days old and still very painful, I was hoping to be touring in Norway for 6 weeks starting in early June, I am hoping that with 3 months to go it may still be on. Back to fracture clinic in 2 weeks for further examination, at the moment they seem to think it will sort itself out


----------

